# What's cooking good looking?



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

My smell of my dinner is driving me crazy, we're having roast stuffed chicken smothered in garlic and onions and mediterranean vegetables along with sweet potatoes and of course roasties and gravy, have to wait for my vegetable juice and then I can make my gravy, I'm staaaaarrrrrvvvviiinng 

Anybody else having anything nice


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Mmmmm I am flaked out after having roast lamb, roasties, veggies and Yorkshire puddings (well why wouldn't you   )
Already thinking about making my Singapore fried noodles tmoro too   
Can't think why I'm not a size 10 lol
xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

OOOOhhhhhhhhhh Sounds lovely!!!! And noodles too!! I love same food as you I think


----------



## RonaldWatson (Jan 15, 2018)

wow, sounds very appetizing


----------

